
Eeek, Snake Your Brain Has A Special Corner Just For Them - santadays
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/10/28/241370496/eeek-snake-your-brain-has-a-special-corner-just-for-them
======
Raphmedia
I was walking down the street one day, and they were deforesting the nearby
area. A long snake was right in front of me.

I didn't recognize it at first, I simply froze and was wondering why a piece
of plastic tubing had frozen me in my track. Well, it was a long snake. What
was it doing on my road? I walk there daily! Snakes can get that long in
Canada? Oh, look how it moves away! Those movements are so fluid!

I then proceeded to get closer, follow it for the next 5 minutes and take
pictures of it.

I have no idea why. I never looked at those photos later. I simply felt the
urge to document its presence and its way out of the road I walk on daily.

------
akinity
If you're at Davis and get a chance to study with Dr. Isbell, take it, she's
great!

